# blokowa



## totor

Estimados amigos, no conozco vuestro idioma, pero como traductor literario de francés me he cruzado con una palabra que, a mi juicio, forma parte de vuestra lengua.

De no ser así, les pido mil disculpas.

No puedo darles mucho contexto, tan sólo la frase donde figura esta palabra, cuyo significado necesito saber:

«une gardienne, peut-être une *blokowa*»

Esto lo dice una persona escapada de un campo de concentración.

Les agradezco de todo corazón.

Chers amis, je ne connais pas votre langue, mais en tant que traducteur littéraire de français, je suis tombé sur un mot qui, à mon avis, fait partie de votre langue.

Si ce n'est pas le cas, je vous demande pardon.

Je ne peut pas vous donner beaucoup de contexte, rien que la phrase dont ce mot fait partie, et dont la signification j'ai besoin de savoir:

«une gardienne, peut-être une *blokowa*»

Ceci est dit par une personne qui est rechappée d'un camp de concentration.

Je vous remercie de tout mon cœur.


----------



## Stardusd

Hello!
Je ne parle pas le Français ou l'Espagnol, mas je vais essayer des les Portugais ou en Anglais ( by Google).

BLOKOWA - me parece ser um adjetivo. Falta algo . Blokowa.....?
BLOKOWA- it appears been an adjective. It feels lack of the rest of context. Blokowa.......?

Pode ser _ uma câmara de blocos ( tijolos)   Blokowa komora
It may be---a chamber built of blocks ( kind of brick).  Blokowa komora


Ou  vários blocos ( cada bloco seria uma prisão)

Or several blocks  ( each block would be a prison)


----------



## totor

Gracias por tu respuesta, Stardusd.

Yo tampoco manejo el inglés, pero el portugués es bastante parecido, así que sigo en español.

No falta nada en el texto. Así dice: *blokowa*.


----------



## Stardusd

Bem.
Se não tem mais palavras talvez eu não conheça.Pode ser palavra de origem Russa. Eu falo Polonês, mas vivo no Brasil.
Aguarde, talvez um amigo Polonês te ajude.

No Google se usar Blokowa traduz para> Bloco
.Boa sorte


----------



## LilianaB

Blok is a house where prisoners lived in  a concentration camp. Blokowa is an adjective, but in this case I think it refers to a woman guard who was responsible for that particular house. I am sorry I cannot answer in Spanish but I haven't written anything in this language in many years.


----------



## totor

LilianaB said:


> Blok is a house where prisoners lived in  a concentration camp.



So, is like the kapos.

Thankyou very much, and thanks also to Espumaje, who said me the same yesterday by mp.


----------



## LilianaB

It depends on the context: in reference to a person, yes.


----------



## totor

Yes, the reference is a person.

Thank you again.


----------



## Stardusd

H! Liliana B
I have watched a lot of Nazi filmes and I never saw a woman in Nazi staff.
I know that Polish women fought a great deal at warfare, but Germans....
I tried in several ways translate the totor's question and my conclusion was that: 
One guardian is little for one Blokowa. Or>  one guardian isn't sufficient.
The text should be a little longer.
Excuse my doubt.
My  reply is to- Liliana B #5


----------



## LilianaB

Blokowe and blokowi were usually prisoners, men and women who were lured by the Nazis to work for them. They were usually not German: Polish, Ukrainian, Jewish, other perhaps. There were a lot of German women working for the Nazis. Blokowa is definitely a sort of kapo. I think this was a very small percentage of prisoners who out of fear or something else worked for the Nazis.


----------



## Stardusd

OK!
I think that I won't trust in "Electronic translation" henceforth.
So long!
Reply to Liliana B #10


----------



## LilianaB

Never trust electronic translators, Stardusd. They are hopeless, but it is not their fault.


----------



## totor

Thank you very much to all of you who take part in this thread, including Espumaje, who participate by PM  .

You were really a big help for me.

(And forgive, please, my bad english).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Stardusd said:


> H! Liliana B
> I have watched a lot of Nazi filmes and I never saw a woman in Nazi staff.
> I know that Polish women fought a great deal at warfare, but Germans....
> I tried in several ways translate the totor's question and my conclusion was that:
> One guardian is little for one Blokowa. Or>  one guardian isn't sufficient.
> The text should be a little longer.
> Excuse my doubt.
> My  reply is to- Liliana B #5



Don't mistake "Nazi films" for a historical source. There were thousands of female SS-guards in the German concentration camps. Six of them were hanged in the last public execution in Gdansk in 1946. Seek after “Stutthof SS guards Biskupia Gorka”, and you will find plenty of texts about female guards.
By the way, “blokowa” means a female prisoner responsible for order in a ‘block’ (a unit in the concentration camp), often equally cruel to fellow prisoners as the SS. The order prisoners were often recruited among German criminal prisoners. Read the Wikipedia article about ‘Kapo’.


----------

